# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  KYOCERA URBANO V01 (KYV31) cũ || didongthongminh.vn

## doanhson91

Nhật Bản hiện nay vẫn là một trong những quốc gia dẫn đầu lĩnh vực công nghệ - thông tin mặc dù vậy trong vài thập kỷ trở lại đây khoảng cách giữa "đất nước mặt trời mọc" và một số quốc gia khác đã được rút ngắn khá nhiều.



Ở thị trường điện thoại ngoài Sony, Nhật Bản dường như không có đại diện nào khác thu hút được nhiều sự chú ý trên thị trường toàn cầu. Dù vậy, những mẫu smartphone đến từ đất nước này cũng được đánh giá khá cao.



Vào vào cuối những năm 50 của thế kỉ trước, Kyocera vẫn là một nhà sản xuất các thiết bị gốm, sứ. Sau thời điểm đó Kyocera đã chuyển hướng sang sản xuất cả đồ điện tử, bao gồm smartphone.Được công bố vào năm 2014  Kyocera Urbano V01 sở hữu lối thiết kế đường cong bo tròn mềm mại ở phía mặt lưng, cầm trên tay có cảm giác khá thoải mái.Người dùng sẽ được trải nghiệm một màn hình lớn 5.0 inches với độ phân giải 720 x 1280 px, giúp hoà mình vào những trò chơi giải trí với hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp. có thể thao tác bằng 1 tay dễ dàng, nhưng nhược điểm mặt lung làm từ nhựa bóng dễ trầy xước. 



Kyocera Urbano V01 chạy trên nền tảng Android 4.4 Kitkat, trang bị pin dung lượng 3000mAh ,bộ nhớ trong 2Gb có thể mở rộng bộ nhớ ngoài lên 16Gb. Máy ảnh 13M bộ cảm biến "Exmor RS cho điện thoại di động" của Sony và công cụ xử lý hình ảnh gốc của Kyocera "AINOS Engine ®", bạn có thể chụp đẹp ở những nơi có ánh sáng lờ mờ cũng như nơi sáng. Ngoài ra, kể từ khi máy ảnh bắt đầu với sự nhấn mạnh của máy ảnh ở bên cạnh, bạn có thể chụp ảnh ngay khi bạn muốn chụp. 



>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt



Kyocera Urbano V01 là một sản phẩm đến từ Nhật Bản, tập trung vào tính bền khi sử dụng của thiết bị. Máy nổi bật với khả năng chống bụi, chống nước, chống va đập và hỗ trợ 4G LTE. Sản phẩm này là sự lựa chọn phù hợp với những phụ huynh đang tìm kiếm một smartphone cho con khi lo ngại khả năng giữ gìn máy của bé, hoặc với những bạn sinh viên, học sinh tìm kiếm một điện thoại giá rẻ mà vẫn lướt web 4G siêu nhanh. V01 đi kèm với chức năng Near Field Communications (NFC) để chuyển nội dung với các thiết bị hỗ trợ NFC khác , máy cũng có cả bộ thu song FM .







Kyocera Urbano V01 sẽ có 3 màu



Máy có 3 màu săc: Trắng, Xanh da trời, Xanh ngọc để lựa chọn . Sản phẩm đang sẵn có tại các showroom của Di Động Thông Minh trên toàn quốc. Các bạn có thể qua các showroom để trải nghiệm và sở hữu ngay một chiếc Kyocera Urbano V01 ngay hôm nay.

----------

